# OS Focal Utopia 165 - Complete with Original Package



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Focal Utopia 165W - Complete with Original Package
Not mine:

Focal Utopia 165W Component Speaker Set 2 Way Seperate System | eBay


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Pardon my ignorance on Focal.....are these an elite set? I have been unable to learn the in's and out's of their branding i.e. 165, 165kr, etc. I am looking for a nice set of comps but fear these will probably stretch out of my budget. They are beautifully constructed & I did read your comments on listening. 

Were I unable to purchase this particular set....what line of focal is desirable? I appreciate a metal dome tweet for it's clarity but have heard the Focals can be overly bright. My favorite comp set to date were the early Boston Pro models 6.0, 6.2, 6.4 etc. Thank you in advance for sharing your knowledge....& if this stays reasonable, they may find a new home in TN.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

These were the Elite line Utopia 1st Generation about 11-12 years ago. The mids were highly proclaimed as one of if not thee best among the industry offerings.


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Ok, thank you....so it would be today's Be.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

11 Minutes Left to snag em.


----------



## elparner (Oct 20, 2007)

Good luck


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

They're not mine...........I could care less.


----------

